# Zenith Pilot Big Date



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with this watch? I think it's one of the best looking chronographs out there. And an El Primero Hi-Beat movement too!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

I owned one and for some reasons which I hardly remember sold it 
















But I missed it so much that now ordered the same one.
I agree that it's one of the best looking vintage-styled watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

Super reliable and a solid case that makes it a more 'active' option vs some other el primeros. It's a good used buy as it sells in good condition at around 60% of full retail.

The only negative for some people is that the big date digits are not on the same plane as each other, due to the mechanical set up of the 2 discs that slightly overlap. It's not such an obvious thing unless you are a little bit COD.

If you buy used, and go for the leather strap, make sure you get the deployant (folding) buckle with it and not the simple pin buckle. It makes no difference to the secondary market price but you get less for your money with the pin buckle.

Expect a BIG dial. Though 'only' 42mm, it wears more like 44mm due to the very thin bezel and therefore has huge dial 'real estate'. Great for readability - and it is a modern interpretation of the pilot watch genre after all - just worth being aware of the size thing. By comparison the new Cairelli reissue (Tipo CP2) which is 43mm wide looks significantly smaller on the wrist than the Big Date due to the bi-directional bezel.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Now that's an interesting turn. :-d



Alex_TA said:


> I owned one and for some reasons which I hardly remember sold But I missed it so much that now ordered the same one.


Remember to post pics and your impressions when it arrives.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Love this watch, always wanted one, but as others have said, I really can't get over the big date. It could have been done so much better..Take a look at the way GO does their big date complications, a thing of beauty..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

I loved mine, keeping it for over 2 yrs. My only gripe was that it didn't come on a link bracelet as other El Primero's had. I ended up picking up an Omega Speedmaster '57, very similar dial layout, but with a very nice bracelet (IMO). 

The big date alignment didn't bother me. I felt it was an extremely balanced dial that was super easy to read at a glance. The hi beat movement was just awesome to listen to while in a quiet room! 

One thing to note, the El Primero movement cannot be hacked, as in the second hand does not stop when the crown is pulled to the second position. It can be done, but it takes a little practice, needing to get the second hand started just slightly after minimal winds clockwise, then turning the crown counter clockwise very slightly. This stops the second hand and allows for a more precise time set. There are other posts out there on this.

All in all, in my opinion, the Pilot Big Date is a great watch. I'm actually keeping an eye out for a preowned piece. I felt the big date looked best on a brown leather strap. Here are a couple pics of mine on two different handmade straps. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks great on that strap but honestly even in your pictures the big date looks miss aligned.. that being said it's a beautiful watch

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Fantasio said:


> Now that's an interesting turn. :-d
> 
> Remember to post pics and your impressions when it arrives.


A fool pays twice 



djy74 said:


> I loved mine, keeping it for over 2 yrs. My only gripe was that it didn't come on a link bracelet as other El Primero's had. I ended up picking up an Omega Speedmaster '57, very similar dial layout, but with a very nice bracelet (IMO).


In my opinion the Milanese bracelet of the Pilot is quite unique in construction and pretty amazing. In fact you get all the comfort of on-the-fly adjustment of a leather strap, but in steel.

Anyway, the price of the watch on the bracelet is nearly the same as on leather, but buying the bracelet alone will set you back for more than $1,000, while you can get high quality leather strap for much less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you for your input. I was wondering if it wears larger than 42mm and this has been confirmed. And personally, I believe I would be put off by the "bi-level" date wheels. GO definitely does a nice Big Date.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

The date wheels are not a big deal, as the unevenness is not particularly noticeable, and the date window certainly helps with the overall balance of the dial. But if you're not into watches that wear big, then that is a much bigger deal with this watch for you.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

nickma said:


> The date wheels are not a big deal, as the unevenness is not particularly noticeable, and the date window certainly helps with the overall balance of the dial. But if you're not into watches that wear big, then that is a much bigger deal with this watch for you.


IMO the watch wears exactly on its 42mm, not more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

It won the Petite Aiguille prize at the GPHG in 2012. I always feel that this is worth noting.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

..and this thread is a good summary of it's attributes. This one really does grow on you, is always a pleasure to wear, is truly beautifully finished... and though I think it looks quite large that's coming from someone who is used to small watches such as Rolex Explorer 1 in 36mm and the Chronomaster Moon! I'm sure Alex_TA's perspective is better than mine on this point.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

WTSP said:


> It won the Petite Aiguille prize at the GPHG in 2012. I always feel that this is worth noting.


Thank you WTSP!

And almost 4 years to the day, this was written by Haute Time:

The prestigious "Petite Aiguille" prize at this year's Grand Prix d'Horlogerie de Genève was won by Swiss watchmaker Zenith for their Pilot Big Date Special timepiece on November 15 of this year.

The annual event which takes place in Geneva, Switzerland took place in the city's Grand Théâtre. A total of 70 watches were competing in 11 categories, and the Pilot Big Date Special was selected by the jury as the best in its category.

The prize reinforces the watchmaker's stellar reputation in the field of aviation chronographs. For a long time now the brand has been a partner in aviation history by producing watches to assist pilots in flying aircraft and the products made by Zenith have included onboard counters. Precision and reliability have been the hallmarks of Zenith since the company was founded in 1865.

The new Pilot Big Date Special echoes watches produced between 1960 and 1990. Functionality is the prime characteristic, and the watch is a discrete 42mm in diameter, with polished and satin-brushed finishes to give elegant details.

A sand-blasted black matte dial features a seconds counter at the 9 o'clock position, with a 30-minute counter on the opposite side at 3 o'clock. Purposely styled to look masculine and powerful, the watch contains an El Primero 4010 calibre, and finishes can be seen through the sapphire caseback. A thin Côtes de Genève-decorated winding rotor completes the timepiece in the purest tradition of watchmaking.

The elegance of this unimpeachable chronograph is most certainly deserving of the Grand Prix "Petite Aiguille" trophy.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

The date difference actually does bug me. It is just too noticeable even from far away 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Krell0 said:


> The date difference actually does bug me. It is just too noticeable even from far away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


In that case you need to look into the Girard Perregaux big date models. They use a transparent sapphire crystal for the top numeral disk in order to make the date display seamless.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

WTSP said:


> In that case you need to look into the Girard Perregaux big date models. They use a transparent sapphire crystal for the top numeral disk in order to make the date display seamless.


Thats some pretty impressive overengineering there. I like some of the gp models I have seen, but have never really looked into them. Other watches to buy first

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## maik (Sep 20, 2012)

Can anyone mic the case to confirm actual case measurement? I held a clear ruler up to one at a dealer and it looked like it was slightly less than 42. Maybe 41 or 41.5? Would have thought this was error but I have seen this watch listed as 41mm on some sites...


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

GO certainly knows how to do a Big Date.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

In that case, you will shun other brands with that "fault" including such prestigious ones as Adolf Lange & Söhne.....

Personally, my eyes are deteriorating somewhat to the extent that I'd just be glad if my watches had a large date feature at all! Must be time for the bifocals..... :roll:

Hartmut Richter


----------



## SilverKast (Jan 25, 2013)

djy74 said:


> I loved mine, keeping it for over 2 yrs. My only gripe was that it didn't come on a link bracelet as other El Primero's had. I ended up picking up an Omega Speedmaster '57, very similar dial layout, but with a very nice bracelet (IMO).
> 
> The big date alignment didn't bother me. I felt it was an extremely balanced dial that was super easy to read at a glance. The hi beat movement was just awesome to listen to while in a quiet room!
> 
> ...


I actually really like that first strap a lot. I have this watch, but on the factory leather strap and sort of wish I had the milanese band. The price of the band is a little much for me after the fact, but I really like that strap you show.

I have been considering selling my Big Pilot simply because I haven't worn it in quite some time. Might have to rethink that if I could change out the strap.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Late to the party...

Having owned it at the same time as a GO with panorama date (the Sport Evolution, black dial), I can say the big date on my Zenith never bothered me. I still think it's one of the best-looking watches around, and yet I still regret parting with my ref 03.0510.400 in favor of it (the Pilot Big Date). The Class Sport was just a perfectly balanced sports chronograph, and unfortunately not the easiest to find on bracelet for a reasonable price. 

As Alex stated, I don't think the Pilot Big Date wears large; it felt like 42mm to me. The lug to lug is 50mm. And the milanese bracelet is superb (the accompanying clasp is not up to the same level, imo).

And Alex, I remember why you sold yours. Same reason I sold mine! Unlike every other Zenith watch I've owned, including two other EPs, my Pilot Big Date was terribly unreliable. Multiple power reserve issues, and one issue with a stuttering/stopping chronograph as well. I seem to recall reading about a number of caliber 4010 issues around the first year or so that the Pilot Big Date was in production. Anecdotal for sure, and I must assume that if there was an issue (I do recall Dufour discussing QC challenges during the production expansions of the time) it has since been addressed.


----------



## nickma (Jun 5, 2012)

I got my Big Date in 2013. Super reliable and none of the chrono issues mentioned.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

omeglycine said:


> And Alex, I remember why you sold yours. Same reason I sold mine! Unlike every other Zenith watch I've owned, including two other EPs, my Pilot Big Date was terribly unreliable. Multiple power reserve issues, and one issue with a stuttering/stopping chronograph as well. I seem to recall reading about a number of caliber 4010 issues around the first year or so that the Pilot Big Date was in production. Anecdotal for sure, and I must assume that if there was an issue (I do recall Dufour discussing QC challenges during the production expansions of the time) it has since been addressed.


I had only once issue: the watch was very accurate for a year and suddenly began to lag 7 sec a day. I could send it to Switzerland free of charge but preferred local SC which could not make precise regulation. So I sold it to a guy that sold it to me , AD seller( of course he new the reason). Interesting that the next owner told that the watch is accurate up to 1 sec/day 

Anyway, the watch looks too good. If something will happen this time (I hope not), it will go straight to its motherland. BTW the watch keeps its price relatively well.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

omeglycine said:


> Late to the party...
> 
> Having owned it at the same time as a GO with panorama date (the Sport Evolution, black dial), I can say the big date on my Zenith never bothered me. I still think it's one of the best-looking watches around, and yet I still regret parting with my ref 03.0510.400 in favor of it (the Pilot Big Date). The Class Sport was just a perfectly balanced sports chronograph, and unfortunately not the easiest to find on bracelet for a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I personally like the look of the Big Date at 6 o'clock vs that 4:30 date window on the EP ref 03.0510.400, which cuts off a portion of the 4 and 5 to squeeze it in between.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Agreed. As stated, I think the Pilot Big Date is one of the best looking watches on the market. Although date placement and numerals being cut-off are very low on my worry/priority list.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

I have one. I absolutely love it and the quality of finish is superb. It is the most accurate of all my mechanical watches - just start it and forget. Of all my watches, this is my second favourite after my Rolex 1680.

None of the OEM straps and bracelets do it justice in my opinion, so I have it on a rubber strap, which just works for me


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Just got my second one


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats, hopefully it turns out better this time.



Alex_TA said:


> Just got my second one


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Tempusfugitus said:


> I have one. I absolutely love it and the quality of finish is superb. It is the most accurate of all my mechanical watches - just start it and forget. Of all my watches, this is my second favourite after my Rolex 1680.
> 
> None of the OEM straps and bracelets do it justice in my opinion, so I have it on a rubber strap, which just works for me


That is one good looking watch to my eyes, thank you for posting!

Btw, I also have a 40-year-old 1680 that is running perfectly and looks 95% as new.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Fantasio said:


> Congrats, hopefully it turns out better this time.


I hope too.
I've already got my punishment for this infidelity: the previous box was made from full wood, now it's some kind of plastic.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> I have one. I absolutely love it and the quality of finish is superb. It is the most accurate of all my mechanical watches - just start it and forget. Of all my watches, this is my second favourite after my Rolex 1680.
> 
> None of the OEM straps and bracelets do it justice in my opinion, so I have it on a rubber strap, which just works for me


What strap is this? Thx


----------



## Alfisti (Aug 7, 2012)

Bought mine brand new when it first cam out. It could not be winded up automatically after about 6 months. Rapaired under warranty and it was fine since then. Still own it. The big date issue doesn't bug me at all. That's how it's been designed and honestly demonstrating how the mechanism works. That's the beauty of mechanical watch isn't it.


----------



## Alfisti (Aug 7, 2012)

That’s it with my black chronograph collection.


----------



## Alfisti (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry dont quite know how the image thing works.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Alfisti said:


> Sorry dont quite know how the image thing works.


Nice collection! Just looks too surgical cold with all the stainless steel. How about some leather?)


----------



## Alfisti (Aug 7, 2012)

I love leather straps and Natos too, which my other watches have. For these big chronos, I find it more balance and wear better on steel bracelets.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

transporter305 said:


> What strap is this? Thx


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Si...hash=item2c67b5a435:m:mMXExwq76OAtzHpYUlDdDwg

Black / black variant. Dead cheap but looks surprisingly good.


----------

